# You know you're old when...



## Winston (Jun 24, 2012)

...a new kid (in his early twenties) was just hired by our company.  My boss introduced him as Keenan.
I paused for a second as a pondered the name.  

"Keenan," I asked, in jest, "like Keenan Ivory Wayans?  From _In Living Color_?"   There was no way this kid would have known about that show.  It ran from 1990 to 1994.  

"Oh, my parents loved that show,"  he explained, "and named me after him."

The sound you hear?  Those are my bone creaking.

I am now working with a man who was born years after I got out of the Marines.  I watched _In Living Color_ while I was working two jobs, putting myself through college.  Twenty years ago.  Keenan was young enough to be my son.

I try not to think about things like that too much, but on occasion reality slaps you hard in the face.  Like a sock from Homie The Clown.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 24, 2012)

I loved the Homie Sock.  My kids used to make them and run around hitting each other with them. Yes, that makes me feel very old.


----------



## garza (Jun 25, 2012)

How many of you remember Captain Video and his Video Rangers? That was my favourite tv show around ages nine and ten, along with Nash Roberts and the Weather on WDSU-TV, New Orleans. There is a Captain Video episode from 1949 available here. 

If you think it's odd that a ten-year-old would name a weather show as a favourite, you didn't know Nash Roberts and you don't know the background of my interest in weather.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 25, 2012)

...when you meet an old schoolfriend after 50 years and they look the same age as the man you see in the mirror...

...when you meet one of your old teachers after 50 years and they look the same age as the man you see in the mirror...


----------



## nerot (Jun 25, 2012)

...when all of your doctors are younger than your own children.


----------



## patskywriter (Jun 25, 2012)

I felt kinda old today when I saw a bunch of beat-up cars being hauled to the scrap metal place and I said to myself, "Hey, most of those cars are 10 years younger than mine!"


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Jul 11, 2012)

When Pac-Man came out in 1999 on PSOne for its 20th anniversary, I felt 'old'. When Punky Brewster and ALF came out on DVD, I got really 'old.'


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 11, 2012)

when the doorman looks young...


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 12, 2012)

...your eldest daughter is just three years away from the big five-oh.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Jul 12, 2012)

When you are reminded of thing that you used to do as a young person!


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 18, 2012)

...you bend down to tie your shoe-lace, and wonder what else you can do while you're down there.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 18, 2012)

When the Chief Constables look young...


----------



## Trilby (Jul 18, 2012)

When policemen and bus drivers start looking young - you think you're getting old.

When doctors start looking young - you are getting old.

I was a utility baby - for those of you that don't know what I'm talking about, I was born in the middle of WW11


----------



## Winston (Jul 19, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> ...you bend down to tie your shoe-lace, and wonder what else you can do while you're down there.



That corresponds to:

"When you drop something, you evaluate it's worth before deciding to pick it up."


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 19, 2012)

…you let off a long and odoriferous fart, and don’t bother checking whether or not it has lumps in it.


----------



## misusscarlet (Jul 19, 2012)

My nephew, never heard of Pokemon.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2012)

misusscarlet said:


> My nephew, never heard of Pokemon.


 Never trust anyone over over seven.


----------



## Writ (Jul 19, 2012)

garza said:


> How many of you remember Captain Video and his Video Rangers? That was my favourite tv show around ages nine and ten, along with Nash Roberts and the Weather on WDSU-TV, New Orleans. There is a Captain Video episode from 1949 available here.
> 
> If you think it's odd that a ten-year-old would name a weather show as a favourite, you didn't know Nash Roberts and you don't know the background of my interest in weather.



1949 is when people use to cook and bake from scratch.

That's back when they used to sit freshly baked pies in windows?

Interesting video. I think I prefer _Family Guy_, reality TV and Snookie more.


----------



## Writ (Jul 19, 2012)

Ol' Fartsy said:


> When Pac-Man came out in 1999 on PSOne for its 20th anniversary, I felt 'old'. When Punky Brewster and ALF came out on DVD, I got really 'old.'



I remember _Alice_ and I really have fond memories of _Different Strokes_ and the _Facts of Life. _

_Magnum PI_ too... and that show with that little midget... _Paradise Island_ I think it was called. Oh! I almost forgot... _The Love Boat. _


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Jul 20, 2012)

Writ said:
			
		

> I remember Alice and I really have fond memories of Different Strokes and the Facts of Life.
> 
> Magnum PI too... and that show with that little midget... Paradise Island I think it was called. Oh! I almost forgot... The Love Boat



I also remember these. Magnum, The A-Team and Airwolf are on Netflix.


----------



## Winston (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a geek.  I miss Space 1999.  That was the first time I heard the word "damn" on T.V. (Martin Landau).

I'm so old, I hold doors open for ladies and old people.  I remember when the four food groups were Coffee, Cigarettes, Beer and Donuts.  Teachers could smack punk kids, and we were afraid of them!  We had three networks on T.V., and you had to re-position the antenna for each one.

Top those.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 20, 2012)

Winston said:


> I'm a geek.  I miss Space 1999.  That was the first time I heard the word "damn" on T.V. (Martin Landau).
> 
> I'm so old, I hold doors open for ladies and old people.  I remember when the four food groups were Coffee, Cigarettes, Beer and Donuts.  Teachers could smack punk kids, and we were afraid of them!  We had three networks on T.V., and you had to re-position the antenna for each one.
> 
> Top those.



I rise to the challenge;

I can remember;
 when ration coupons seemed more valuable than money
King George VI was on the throne
we did not have a TV - we listened to, Children's Hour, Dick Barton, The Lyons Family etc, on the radio.
Neither did we have a fridge, a vacuum cleaner or an electric washing machine - In hot weather I have known my mother to boil milk at night so we didn't wake up to sour milk for the breakfast cuppa.
Carpets were taken outside and beaten with a cane beater.
One washing day my father used to assemble house bricks 'just so' place a tub on top of them and light a fire underneath - the washing boiler - we also had a copper slosh stick and a glass rubbing board and I shall never forget my mother's prized possession, an Acme wringer.
Shirts had detachable collars that needed back and front studs and I almost forgot; starch for those ruddy collars.
I could go on...

I know that there are people older than me on this forum - I wonder what they will come up with?


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 20, 2012)

...the Disney movies you grew up watching were--to the disbelief of your younger cousins--hand-animated.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 20, 2012)

...It's no longer acceptable to trick or treat at halloween unless you're there as a lookout for younger children


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 20, 2012)

You have to tick the second age bracket on forms. I'm ....I'm...*sniff* I'm no longer 18-21....I am 22-35. WHHHHY GOD? WHYYYY!?


----------



## Euripides (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh boo-hoo ElDavido..

You're talking with a friend and they are bemoaning 'how OLD' they are because they have their 10-yr high school reunion coming up, and once you realize you're already past your 20-year reunion you think 'man i'm OLD! eh, at least I'm still 25...in my head'


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Jul 20, 2012)

I might be nearing 40 (next year), But I feel like a 15 year old!!!


----------



## Euripides (Jul 20, 2012)

*sad*

I'm older than ol'fartsy?

Now I DO feel old.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 20, 2012)

When you're describing a symptom to the very-young doctor and he says, "Well, older people get that sometimes" (I almost decked that little whippersnapper)


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 20, 2012)

Euripides, don't you go belittling my trans-bracket movement! I may look back ad mockingly on myself but I miss my old bracket gaaard-darnit!


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Jul 22, 2012)

Euripides said:
			
		

> *sad*
> 
> I'm older than ol'fartsy?
> 
> Now I DO feel old.



Don't feel too sad. I look younger than I really am. And I am having a class reunion coming up!


----------



## Winston (Jul 22, 2012)

Ol' Fartsy said:


> ... I look younger than I really am...



Same 'problem' here.  I was carded for smokes and beer into my thirties.

Still, when I was in the Marines, one of my nicknames was 'Old Man Winston' (I joined when I was seventeen).  At the time, I wore polyester pants, Hawaiian shirts and acted like a curmudgeon.  Al least I gave up the poly.

If you're as old as you feel.  I don't know if I ever felt young.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Jul 23, 2012)

If I felt old, it vanished when I got my knees replaced. (They wore out!)


----------



## vcnavega (Jul 25, 2012)

when I decided to become a writer


----------

